

Dear Technology World – Please Stop Trying To Give Me An Erection - pifantastic
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/index.php/2012/03/dear-technology-world-please-stop-trying-to-give-me-an-erection/

======
ryandvm
Also, stop showing successful, well dressed business people in your
advertising copy. Humans beings shouldn't have to put up with the indignity of
being valued solely on their career success. We are people - not business
objects.

------
japhyr
I think one of the reasons these kinds of ads are produced is the outsourcing
of pr. When a company is called out for having this kind of ad, they seem to
take partial responsibility: "Yeah, well, it's not the best ad, but we didn't
really make the ad..."

It's comparable to outsourcing code. If you outsource your coding work and get
shoddy code, it represents your company. If you outsource your pr and you get
sexist ads, it represents your company.

